# Hi everyone!



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi Hi 
My name's Nanette and I'm an 18 yrs old girl from Belgium (which can also be dubbed as: "The tiny country next to Germany and France, with no mountains or snow whatsoever" xD)
But that little thing didn't stop me from learning how to snowboard 8D
I've been riding for about 2 and a half years now. My dad insisted on the fact that I learned how to ski first, but then came the magical winter of '06-'07 ..

I spend most of my holidays riding abroad, preferably in Germany or Austria, but I've been to France a couple of times as well. In between the holidays, or just in between 2 seasons, I snowboard in the local indoor slope. Which is nothing compared to the outdoors, but with a couple of friends and some music, it's all good fun 

That's about it, I guess.
Nice to meet y'all! And if there are any other questions, feel free to ask


----------

